# Woodpecker



## JRobb310 (Apr 27, 2021)

Is there any mods that anyone has done to the woodpecker to take out the JFET boost? Just curious. Open to suggestions.


----------



## music6000 (Apr 27, 2021)

JRobb310 said:


> Is there any mods that anyone has done to the woodpecker to take out the JFET boost? Just curious. Open to suggestions.


The question is, why do you want to remove it?


----------



## JRobb310 (Apr 27, 2021)

Because I don’t want it to boost. I like more of a clean tone and it gets a bit much when played harder.


----------



## Feral Feline (Apr 28, 2021)

Are there any mods?

If I understand correctly the JFET is distorting when you play harder...

Stick a pot on the input and reduce what you're feeding the tremolo, then you'll have/need/want/use the JFET to restore unity-volume and it won't distort as much.

You could also try reducing the JFET's gain by increasing R3 and decreasing R4, one or the other or a bit of both. 

Go hog wild and try and make the JFET a BJT as per the original circuit, ie the Vox Repeat Percussion. I don't know if you'll get any less gain, though.

Since engaging a Tremolo often results in a perceived volume drop, I don't see why you'd want to remove the JFET from the circuit entirely. The circuit needs some kind of make-up gain, is it not something that should not/could not be removed?

The mod I'd do is add another on-off-on to SW-1's C7 or C8 and mess with some extreme values ala Moosapotamus' Skippy — 47uF! Then change out the B100k rate pot for C100k. Add another input cap on a pot for a rudimentary tone control... replace the 1uF with 47n and have the pot blend in a 2u2.

Have fun with it!


----------



## music6000 (Apr 28, 2021)

Do you Know it has a Volume control!
I built this Revised version nearly 2 years ago, I think it's Great!



			https://forum.pedalpcb.com/threads/woodpecker-tremolo.391/


----------



## JRobb310 (Apr 28, 2021)

Thanks! I think I may try to replace R4 with a trim and adjust it.


----------



## music6000 (Apr 28, 2021)

JRobb310 said:


> Thanks! I think I may try to replace R4 with a trim and adjust it.


You should be around 6.5v on the Drain as is.
If you use a Trimmer, you will need a 50K.
It's a Clean Boost so changing the voltage to the Jfet will more than likely mean cranking or reducing the Volume knob to compensate & still have what you have now.
You could try removing one leg of R4 & trying a temporary off board potentiometer and run 2 wires to each pad of R4 to see if it does what you want.
If you use this method & you dial it in to where you like it, Just remove the Temp Pot without knocking it & measure the resistance & just replace the Resistor to match.

Cheers music6000


----------

